# Any suggestions on how to make Sharpies tastes good?



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Serioulsy? Is there anything that makes these birds taste good?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

From an earlier post:










This recipe is very good, well worth the effort.

*Hunter-style Sage Grouse

2 large sage grouse, mallards, or pine grouse, de-boned
16 small pearl onions
1 sliced green pepper
1 cup sliced celery
1 cup sliced carrots
1 cup Chablis, or other dry white wine
1 cup chicken broth
1 tbsp seasoned salt
1 tbsp butter or margarine
1/2 lb small button mushrooms
2 tsp cornstarch
3 cups white rice 
Chopped parsley for garnish

8 hrs before serving:
1. In a skillet over medium heat, in cooking oil, brown the pieces of bird meat, a few at a time. Place browned pieces of meat in a crock pot.

2. In the same pan add onions and carrots, cook for 5 minutes. Add celery and cook for 5 minutes more. Stir in wine, broth and seasoned salt and heat until boiling. Pour mixture over meat into crock pot.

3. In the same skillet over medium heat, cook mushrooms for 5 minutes. Set aside.

4. Set crock pot on low and cook for 6 to 8 hours.

15 minutes before serving:
5. Mix the cornstarch in a little bit of cold water. Stir into crock pot and cook until liquid thickens.

6. Add mushrooms. Serve over rice, garnished with parsley.*


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Sharpies are one of my favorites. Just breast them out. Put a little oil in a HOT frying pan. Salt and Pepper, a little red pepper flakes. Brown both sides quickly and eat them rare. 8)


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

12 Volt Man , 
+1000, totally agree, the only thing I would do different is fry em in butter, with a coating of Panko, and cover with salsa when served, or not,.    Rare is the key, to keep the taste and moistness!!! It's a lot more simple/easy and I'm for easy. :wink:


----------

